
New quota recalculations in Picasa Web Album - Uncle_Sam
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Picasa/thread?tid=1a1fe445379147cc&hl=en
======
bostonpete
This is no joke. My picasa usage just went from ~20 GB to 0.6 GB. While I
appreciate this change, I can't comprehend the rationale behind it. It doesn't
seem like storing lots of little files would be cheaper for Google, so why
would they ignore them for the purposes of calculating your quota...?

~~~
bpodgursky
I think it's more of a "please store all the pictures and home videos you
want, but don't use it as a HD video repository" tact.

